# Los locales están cerrados / han cerrado.



## thosecars82

Wie übersetzt man "Los locales están cerrados"?
Versuch: "Die lokale sind geschlossen"

Wie übersetzt man "Los locales han cerrado"? Übersetzt man es auch genauso wie dem vorherigen Satz?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## thosecars82

Wie würde man es "han cerrado" auf Deutsch sagen? Ich würde es auch wie "sind geschlossen" auf Deutsch übersetzen, weil "schließen" Zustandsveränderung hat. Daher muss man das Perfekt mit "sein" an Stelle von "haben" bilden. Wie kann man aber dann diese Bedeutung von den vorherigen "estan cerrados" unterscheiden?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Wie übersetzt man "Los locales están cerrados"?
> Versuch: "Die *L*okale sind geschlossen*.*"
> 
> Wie übersetzt man "Los locales han cerrado"? Übersetzt man es auch genauso wie dem vorherigen Satz?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


¿Puedes explicar en español la diferencia entre "Los locales están cerrados." y "Los locales han cerrado." por favor?

Im Deutschen bedeutet "Das Lokal ist geschlossen." im allgemeinen, dass es über einen längeren Zeitraum oder für immer zugemacht wurde.
Wenn nur gerade keine Öffnungszeit ist, sagt man eher "Das Lokal hat geschlossen".


----------



## Alemanita

thosecars82 said:


> Daher muss man das Perfekt mit "sein" an Stelle von "haben" bilden.




Bist Du da sicher??? 
Ich schließe die Lokale. Ich habe die Lokale geschlossen. 
Die Lokale schließen. (Wenn sie das überhaupt können). Die Lokale haben geschlossen.
Wir schließen jetzt! (Sagt der Wirt an der Tür zu einem Gast, der noch herein möchte) Wir haben geschlossen! (Sagt der Wirt hinter der verschlossenen Tür dem Gast, der draußen an der Klinke rüttelt.)
Zustandspassiv: Die Lokale sind geschlossen.

En breve:  yo siempre traduciría ' ist geschlossen' por 'está cerrado' y 'hat geschlossen' por 'ha cerrado'.

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

Alemanita said:


> Bist Du da sicher??? .


Sicher?
Guck mal: 

http://www.beste-tipps-zum-deutsch-lernen.com/Perfekt.html

Regel:
Verben der Bewegung und der Zustandsveränderung benutzen das Hilfsverb "sein".


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> ¿Puedes explicar en español la diferencia entre "Los locales están cerrados." y "Los locales han cerrado." por favor?



Los locales están cerrados significa que el estado de los locales es cerrado. Los locales pueden tener dos estados: abierto o cerrado.

Los locales han cerrado significa que han pasado del estado abierto a cerrado. Es decir en este caso el significado se refiere al proceso de cerrarse. En el caso previo no hay ningún proceso, solo hay una descripción del estado  de los locales.


----------



## osa_menor

Zu Verben der Bewegung:
Genau wie im Spanischen können manche Verben transitiv oder intransitiv verwendet werden.
Verben der Bewegung werden mit sein konjugiert, wenn sie intransitiv benutzt werden.
Bsp.: _Ich bin gefahren. _
Aber wenn man _fahren_ transitiv verwendet, konjugiert man es mit _haben_.
Bsp.:_ Ich habe das Auto in die Garage gefahren_.
Ob Verben mit _haben _oder _sein_ konjugiert werden, hängt also nicht nur davon ab, ob es Verben der Bewegung sind, sondern auch vom Gebrauch (transitiv/intransitiv).

Mit _schließen_ ist es wie mit _cerrar_ im Spanischen.

cerrar algo - transitivo _El dueño cierra el local_. - _El dueño ha cerrado el local_.
cerrar - intransitivo _El local cierra de 14:00 a 18:00_. - _El local ha cerrado._

etwas schließen - _Der Wirt schließt das Lokal_. -_Der Wirt hat das Lokal geschlossen._
schließen - _Das Lokal schließt._ _Das Lokal ist geschlossen._
*
Aber!* Bei Gaststätten, Hotels oder Läden sagt man im Deutschen auch _hat geschlossen_. Es geht also beides, wie es auch schon Alemanita erklärt hat .
Vielleicht kann man es so interpretieren: Das Lokal hat (seine Türen) geschlossen.

(Man sagt übrigens nie "_die Tür hat geschlossen_" sondern "_die Tür ist geschlossen_".)

Und wie ich schon sagte "ist geschlossen" ist eher permanent. 
Wenn Du an der Tür liest: "Die Gaststätte ist geschlossen", dann existiert dort meist kein Gaststättenbetrieb mehr.

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Sicher?
> Guck mal:
> 
> http://www.beste-tipps-zum-deutsch-lernen.com/Perfekt.html
> 
> Regel:
> Verben der Bewegung und der Zustandsveränderung benutzen das Hilfsverb "sein".


Als *Verben der Zustandsveränderung*, die mit dem Hilfsverb _sein_ gebildet werden, sind in erster Linie folgende zu nennen: einschlafen (⇒ wach sein → schlafen), aufwachen/erwachen (⇒ schlafen → wach sein), aufblühen (⇒ [noch] nicht blühen → blühen), verblühen (⇒ blühen → nicht mehr blühen), verhungern (⇒ hungern → tot vor Hunger werden), verdampfen (⇒ Wasser → Dampf), vereisen (⇒ Wasser → Eis) und viele weitere (verdursten, ertrinken, ersticken, sterben, verenden, verfaulen, vergehen, erkranken, erschrecken, verheilen, (auf-, er-, aus-, ein,- ver-)wachsen, (rot, krank, müde, schlapp, gesund, fit, schlank, dick u. Ä.) werden, erröten, vergehen (Zeit, Schmerz, Geruch; Mensch, Natur; Angst, Liebe), ausgehen (Geld, Vorräte), übergehen (Schnee in Regen), einlaufen (Kleid), eingehen (Pflanze), einfallen (Wangen; etwas Gescheites) u. Ä.) 

Dazu zählen auch solche wie: aufstehen (⇒ sitzen → stehen), aussteigen (⇒ innen → außen), einsteigen (⇒ außen → innen), aufsteigen (⇒ unten → oben), absteigen (⇒ oben → unten), hinein-, hinaus-, hinab-, hinaufgehen, herein-, heraus-, herab-, heraufkommen u. Ä.

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Vielleicht kann man es so interpretieren: Das Lokal hat (seine Türen) geschlossen.



Danke an alle. Das klärt aber Alles auf. Übrigens ist es irgendwie komisch, dass man manchmal davon ausgehen muss, dass es einen impliziten Akkusativ wie in diesem Beispiel gibt und gleichzeitig gibt es andere Falle wie in "Ich bin gefahren.", in den man davon nicht ausgehen muss. Deswegen sehe ich, dass man einen Punkt erreicht, in dem man es nicht mit Regeln sonder nur auswendig (vom Gebrauch) irgendwie manche Ausdrücke wie diese auf Deutsch lernen muss, oder?


----------



## kunvla

In deinem konkreten Fall hat das Verb _schließen_ die gleichen Entsprechungen im Spanischen: 

DRAE: cerrar.
1. tr. Asegurar con cerradura, pasador, pestillo, tranca u otro instrumento, una puerta, ventana, tapa, etc., para impedir que se abra.
2. tr. Encajar en su marco la hoja o las hojas de una puerta, balcón, ventana, etc., de manera que impidan el paso del aire o de la luz. Cerrar una ventana.
3. tr. Hacer que el interior de un edificio, recinto, receptáculo, etc., quede incomunicado con el espacio exterior. Cerrar una habitación.
4. tr. Juntar los párpados, los labios, o los dientes de abajo con los de arriba, haciendo desaparecer la abertura que forman estas partes del cuerpo cuando están separadas.
5. tr. Juntar o aproximar los extremos libres de dos miembros del cuerpo, o de dos partes de una cosa articuladas por el otro extremo. Cerrar las piernas, las tijeras, una navaja.

Duden: schließen tr. 
1. a. bei einer Sache bewirken, dass sie nach außen abgeschlossen, zu ist
    eine Flasche schließen
    die Hand [zur Faust] schließen
    ein Buch schließen (zuschlagen)
    ein hinten geschlossenes (zu schließendes) Kleid
b. in eine solche Stellung bringen, so bewegen, handhaben, dass dadurch etwas geschlossen wird
    eine Tür, einen Hahn schließen
    die Lippen [fest] schließen
c. (eine Öffnung, einen Durchlass o. Ä.) undurchlässig, unpassierbar o. Ä. machen
Beispiele
    einen Durchgang [mit einer Barriere] schließen
    eine Lücke schließen (ausfüllen)
    <in übertragener Bedeutung>: eine Grenze schließen (das Passieren einer Grenze) 


DRAE: cerrar.  
27. intr. Dicho de una cosa: cerrarse o poderse cerrar. Este armario, este reloj, este medallón, esta puerta cierra bien o mal, o no cierra.

Duden: schließen intr.
3. sich auf eine bestimmte Weise schließen (1b) lassen

DRAE: 28. intr.Dicho de un establecimiento público: Interrumpir temporalmente la atención a los usuarios. Este comercio cierra de dos a cinco de la tarde. 

schließen intr.
3. sich auf eine bestimmte Weise schließen (1b) lassen
die Türen schließen automatisch (werden automatisch geschlossen)
7. a. etwas für Besucher, Kunden o. Ä. zeitweilig unzugänglich machen
das Museum ist heute geschlossen
b. geschlossen (7a) werden
die Läden schließen um 18 Uhr


Saludos,


----------



## Sibutlasi

Cuando decimos en español 'Muchos negocios/empresas/tiendas han cerrado', sin especificar tiempo, eso significa que se han visto obligados a cesar en su actividad de modo irreversible (e.g., a consecuencia de la crisis económica). Mi instinto me dice que en esos casos 'han cerrado' corresponde en alemán a 'haben geschlossen', no a 'sind geschlossen'. ¿Es así? ¿Sería diferente la traducción si en un día de huelga decimos 'Muchas tiendas han cerrado'? En ese caso, yo también utilizaría instintivamente 'haben geschlossen', porque se trata de describir un evento 'activo', no el estado resultante, pero quizá estoy equivocado. ¿Sería correcto decir, en esas circunstancias, 'Viele Laden/Geschäfte *haben* geschlossen'?

¡Gracias!


----------



## osa_menor

Sibutlasi said:


> Cuando decimos en español 'Muchos negocios/empresas/tiendas han cerrado', sin especificar tiempo, eso significa que se han visto obligados a cesar en su actividad de modo irreversible (e.g., a consecuencia de la crisis económica). Mi instinto me dice que en esos casos 'han cerrado' corresponde en alemán a 'haben geschlossen', no a 'sind geschlossen'. ¿Es así?


Sí, es posible usar "_haben geschlossen_" en este caso. Pero también se puede usar "_wurden geschlossen_" o "_sind_ _geschlossen worden_". 
Unos ejemplos de la Red:
"_Cafe Alheit hat für immer geschlossen!_"_ 
Mit dem Vormarsch der großen Einkaufszentren und Supermärkte auf der „grünen Wiese“ wurden immer mehr kleine Läden geschlossen._


> ¿Sería diferente la traducción si en un día de huelga decimos 'Muchas tiendas han cerrado'? En ese caso, yo también utilizaría instintivamente 'haben geschlossen', porque se trata de describir un evento 'activo', no el estado resultante, pero quizá estoy equivocado. ¿Sería correcto decir, en esas circunstancias, 'Viele Laden/Geschäfte *haben* geschlossen'?


Sí, en esas circunstancias yo también usaría "_haben geschlossen_".

Un saludo.


----------

